# What do you bring on an Amtrak Train



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 26, 2017)

To keep yourself occupied, beside food, what do you bring on the train?

Magazines? Electronic games? newspapers? Scanner?

I mean, if you have a 2 or more day trip in Coach or Sleeper, what do you bring?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 26, 2017)

Camera, smartphone, scanner, handheld GPS, RR timetables (beyond the Amtrak schedules) and maps.


----------



## Amtrak Fan (Jun 26, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> Camera, smartphone, scanner, handheld GPS, RR timetables (beyond the Amtrak schedules) and maps.


Where can I get RR timetables beyond the Amtrak schedules? They would make a great read on trains.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 26, 2017)

Sonrisa Publications - http://www.djcooley.com/nice RR maps, some Altamont Press timetables.

https://altamontpress.com/- they are reportedly no longer publishing but, might have some left in stock.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 26, 2017)

I bring GPS I attach to the window, my iPad with the Route information and schedule, my camera for taking photos, my music with headphones, my kindle for reading at night, my glasses so I can take in all the country side, little towns, fields, cities, people, vehicles, homes, rivers, streams, animals, etc. outside my window. Though I have a book to read, I can pass hours just looking out side, there is always something new to see.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 26, 2017)

Scanner, my Altamont Press timetables, Sonrisa Empire Builder map if on EB, Canadian Trackside Guide if in Canada, portable music player, books, kindle.

Also, duct tape, swiss army knife and power strip.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 26, 2017)

kendoggbyrd said:


> To keep yourself occupied, beside food, what do you bring on the train?
> 
> Magazines? Electronic games? newspapers? Scanner?
> 
> I mean, if you have a 2 or more day trip in Coach or Sleeper, what do you bring?


This is one of those questions I have a hard time answering quickly and succinctly. Every time I've traveled and forgotten something useful or important I've added it to my global packing list. I've taken many trips over the years and the list now contains just shy of 175 distinct items in the partially condensed version. No single trip requires everything on the list, but the potential combinations and variations are almost limitless.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2017)

GPS (I record my train trips), DSLR/monopod/hot shoe flash unit, laptop, 7" tablet (tickets, route info, shot/video list, e-book to read at bedtime) snacks/food (for when in coach), adult beverages, power strip, small travel first aid kit, a few Q-tips, medications, hearing aid batteries, change of clothes, stainless steel Stanley 12-in-1 Multi Tool.

I have some duct tape wrapped around a pencil that I keep in my laptop bag.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 26, 2017)

KmH said:


> GPS (I record my train trips), DSLR/monopod/hot shoe flash unit, laptop, 7" tablet (tickets, route info, shot/video list, e-book to read at bedtime) snacks/food (for when in coach), adult beverages, power strip, small travel first aid kit, a few Q-tips, medications, hearing aid batteries, change of clothes, stainless steel Stanley 12-in-1 Multi Tool.
> 
> I have some duct tape wrapped around a pencil that I keep in my laptop bag.


Yes, I also record the track on my GPS. One use is to geotag my photos in addition to recording the track.

Another useful item is little clip-on led lights near the table in a bedroom...better than the "reading light" by the seat backs.

Also, suction-cup hooks for hanging things (like my GPS antenna on the window)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 26, 2017)

I do have ready to go a couple small bags, one is for emergencies (Sam water bottle, couple packages of crackers, first aid items including headaches), another for maintenance (small screw driver set, needle nose pliers, Small roll duct tape, small high power flashlight, wedges and small thin wire). Some trips I don't use anything, but I am prepared when the need arises, either for myself or a fellow passenger.


----------



## flying_babyb (Jun 26, 2017)

We did a 20+ hr trip fro wi to dc. We spent alot of time playing on tablets, and reading. I recommend a flashlight. I also reccomend a blanket and clothespins! Our vent was stuck open in our roomette and the clothe pined blanket saved the day! We also wished we had packed a route guide, was nice to fallow the dots


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Jun 26, 2017)

Bring a blanket, a lumbar pillow (or bed pillow) and also a neck pillow. If you plan on traveling in coach the whole way..........

I'll be taking a trip to Orlando in a couple of weeks. I'll be riding in coach and I plan to take those items.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Jun 27, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > GPS (I record my train trips), DSLR/monopod/hot shoe flash unit, laptop, 7" tablet (tickets, route info, shot/video list, e-book to read at bedtime) snacks/food (for when in coach), adult beverages, power strip, small travel first aid kit, a few Q-tips, medications, hearing aid batteries, change of clothes, stainless steel Stanley 12-in-1 Multi Tool.
> ...


What type of clip on lights do you use? Where can I get some?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 27, 2017)

I picked up lights at target. They use an AAA battery. Great for reading at night.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 27, 2017)

I bring my Android phone which has a Kindle; I have several books downloaded on it. I also bring along a route guide, though I don't tend to refer to it much especially on routes I have ridden several times. I also have my e-tickets and the timetable for each route I am going to be traveling on it as well. I also bring my video camera along with an adapter plus a portable battery charger for it. I also bring my Magellan GPS unit with adapter and suction cup holder to attach it to the window. I also bring duct tape, a multi-use tool along the lines of a Swiss Army knife, and a telescoping LED flashlight. That has come in handy several times over the years for searching under roomette or bedroom seats for lost items.


----------

